# MySqlAdmin einrichtung ?



## wormser (4. März 2003)

Hallo Zusammen.

Ich versuchegerade Mysqladmin bei puretec zu installieren.
Nachdem ich nun alle beschriebenen Schritte durchgeführt habe bekomme ich folgende Meldung:


------------------------------------------------------------
Willkommen bei phpMyAdmin 2.3.3pl1

Fehler

MySQL meldet: 

Access denied for user: 'pXXXXXX@infong16.kundenserver.de' (Using password: YES)
------------------------------------------------------------


Kann mir jemand nen Tip geben, was ich falsch gemacht habe oder in welcher richtung ich nach dem Fehler suchen soll. Bin DAU in Sachen Mysql

Danke in Voraus...


----------



## melmager (4. März 2003)

hast du die datei config.inc.php
entsprechend angepasst ?

dort müssen user,password usw eingetragen werden ..


----------



## wormser (4. März 2003)

Hab ich.
sieht so aus:

(die richtigen Zahlen sind das hier natürlich nicht)

```
-------------------------------------------------------
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']          = 'db.puretec.de'; // MySQL hostname
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']          = '1234';          // MySQL port - leave blank for default port
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']        = '';          // Path to the socket - leave blank for default socket
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']  = 'tcp';       // How to connect to MySQL server ('tcp' or 'socket')
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']   = '';          // MySQL control user settings
                                                    // (this user must have read-only
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']   = '';          // access to the "mysql/user"
                                                    // and "mysql/db" tables)
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'config';    // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = '123456';      // MySQL user
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = '987654321';          // MySQL password (only needed
                                                    // with 'config' auth_type)
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']       = 'db123456';          // If set to a db-name, only
                                                    // this db is displayed 
---------------------------------------------------
```


zum Einrichten der Datenbank reicht es doch, wenn ich http://www.meinedomain.de/phpMyadmin/ angebe um auf die Adminseite zu kommen?!?


----------



## melmager (4. März 2003)

hmmm das einzige was mich stört ist das

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'] usw ...

 bei mir ist da die 1 statt $i

$cfg['Servers'][1]['host'] usw ..

aber ich habe auch nicht die neuste version 

Access denied bedeutet auf jeden fall falscher username oder falsches password

Achtung gross/klein schreibung ist wichtig !

(db ist angelegt worden? und phpadmin ist auf den puretech server ? )


----------



## wormser (4. März 2003)

die sollte angelegt sein.
Im Konfigurationsmenü steht bei Status, update

wenn ich den Username ändere bekomme ich dann für genau diesen wieder ein Access denied angezeigt.

Welche Datei muß ich denn nun im Browser angeben, um das web-frontend zum Administrieren zu sehen?


----------



## melmager (5. März 2003)

> web-frontend zum Administrieren zu sehen?



normal die index.php


----------



## wormser (5. März 2003)

hab jetzt den Benutzer auf root gesetzt kein passwort.

dann den benutzer (wieder ohne passwort) geändert.

dann über puretec den Verzeichnisschutz aufgehoben.

dann die version 2.4.0 von phpMyAdmin installiert.

immer noch die gleiche Meldung:

access denied for user: 'xyz123@infong16.kundenserver.de (Using password: No)

 ...ja bin ich den zu blöd oder was?;-)


----------



## melmager (5. März 2003)

also user root kann nicht sein 

gibt es keine anleitung bei purtetech ?

meinereiner ist bei strato und da ist der user = domainname und password kann ich via kundenseite ändern/erstellen und kein password lassen die nicht zu ....


----------



## wormser (5. März 2003)

das funzt alles nicht  heul..

hat denn niemand das schonmal bei puretec erfolgreich hinbekommen?


----------



## Chino (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wormser _
> 
> ```
> $cfg['Servers'][$i]['port'] = '1234'; // MySQL port - leave blank for default port
> ```



versuchs mal ohne portangabe! sollte nämlich eigentlich über den default mysql port gehen

*edit*

was google nich alles findet *hrr*
http://faq.puretec.de/skripte/5.html

*/edit*

*edit2*
noch was, wenn du 


```
cfgServers[1]['auth_type'] = 'config';
```
 setzt, dann kann JEDER mittels phpMyAdmin auf deine db zugreifen, was ja net so doll is ;o)
deswegen:
	
	
	



```
cfgServers[1]['auth_type'] = 'http';
```
!

dann kommt ne username und passwort eingabe und dann kannste erst phpMyAdmin benutzen!


----------



## wormser (6. März 2003)

mit ohne portangangabe hab ichs auch schon probiert.



> was google nich alles findet *hrr*
> http://faq.puretec.de/skripte/5.html


die seite hab ich doch auch schon längst durch.

wenn ich auth_type auf "http" setze, dann dauert es 5 minuten und ich bekomme folgendes:

*Can't connect to MySQL server on 'db.puretec.de' (110)*
immerhin mal ne neue Fehlermeldung.

                                    grmpf


----------



## Chino (6. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wormser _
> *die seite hab ich doch auch schon längst durch.*



na anscheinend nich:

*Host: db01.puretec.de*


----------



## wormser (6. März 2003)

das mit db01.puretec.de
ist meines erachtens nur ein beispiel von puretec.

in meinem Konfigurationsmenü steht unter host aber explizit: *db.puretec.de* 

wenn ich es auf db01.puretec.de ändere habe ich folgende fehlermeldung:
Unknown MySQL Server Host 'db01.puretec.de' (2)

daran scheint es dann auch nicht zu liegen.   sch....


----------



## vami (18. September 2003)

Sieht so aus, als hättest du deinen eingenen Root-Server bei Puretec....

Dann kennst du bestimmt auch das Config Menü für den Kunden
http://confixx.p1234567.pureserver.de/user/index.php
Da den Punkt Datenbanken, dort findest du den Benutzer und das Kennwort für den jeweiligen Kunden...
unter 
http://confixx.p1234567.pureserver.de/admin/
Einstellungen 
Datenbanken
kannst du den Administrator einrichten....

Bei 
http://confixx.p1234567.pureserver.de/reseller/index.php
Kunden 
MySQL 
kannst du den externen Zugriff erlauben. 
Ist bei mir aber deaktiviert....

Teile meiner config.inc.php3

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']          = 'localhost'; 
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']          = '';          
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']        = '';          
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']  = 'tcp';       
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']      = FALSE;       
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']   = '';          
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']   = '';          
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'config';    
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = 'web1';      
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = 'secret';                
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']       = 'usr_web1_1';    

Wenn phpMyAdmin erst mal soweit läuft dem Link 
phpMyAdmin documentation folgen - super Doku....

bzw. /php3/Documentation.html lesen

Mike
;-)


----------

